# Web game Hall of Fame



## greyhound (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, I'm bored and I want to play some different flash games...Post the address of your favourite boredom bashing games.

Some of the games I've been playing recently:

Fantastic Contraption
Blueprint
Winterbells
Rong 2


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jul 20, 2008)

Naruto Fan Game

The best Naruto MMORPG on the interwebz. Its not flash, but its way more than worth it imo.


----------



## greyhound (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, post links to all types of games. I sometimes play those multiplayer text games (not sure of the actual term) for a round or two.

Dominion


----------



## bobrules (Jul 20, 2008)

Fantastic Contraption is pretty fun.


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jul 21, 2008)

Multiplayer Minesweeper


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 21, 2008)

??????(^o^)?????


----------



## greyhound (Jul 21, 2008)

pacxon
Nanaca Crash

EDIT: BITCH


----------



## Mr. Noid (Jul 22, 2008)

Dolphin Olympics 2


----------



## greyhound (Jul 26, 2008)

Sheep Reaction Game

0.228 seconds : Bobbing Bobcat

How fast can you type the alphabet?


----------



## greyhound (Aug 10, 2008)

Particles
Virus 2


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 10, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> Fantastic Contraption is pretty fun.


Yep, I got up to Handling. I swear that level is impossible. Thanks for the link!


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> bobrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic Contraption is awesome, and I completed all 20 levels


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 11, 2008)

Linerider. I just got a tail manual half-loop-thingie, starting with a tail gravity-well. Go here to go to the flash version. Flooperdawooperin' Safari can't play Linerider, because it has no flash-plugin...


----------



## moozxy (Aug 11, 2008)

Boxhead: More Rooms!


----------



## WildWon (Aug 11, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> How fast can you type the alphabet?



So whats everyones shortest time? I just hit 4.9.



Spoiler



if you REALLY needed a pic for this, fine here it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







dick


----------



## Calafas (Aug 11, 2008)

www.kingdomofloathing.com      Great text-based browser game, with a (usually) great chatting community


----------



## Calafas (Aug 11, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> greyhound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just hit 4.67   :]   I always muck up at the xyz at the end i can never find them 3 keys quickly.   >.


----------



## WildWon (Aug 11, 2008)

I _love_ the Crimson Room series. Imagine a browser-based flash-version of Myst that only really takes place in one room per game.  Point and click, figure out what goes where... simple graphics. Its amazing. They can be found:

http://www.fasco-csc.com/index_e.php

Start with Crimson Room... after you finish that, it'll tell you which to try next (Viridian Room i *think*).


EDIT: Wooo! Boo-yah! 4.35 Sec for typing!


----------



## Calafas (Aug 11, 2008)

http://skywire-2.freeonlinegames.com/


----------



## Teun (Aug 11, 2008)

I like this game when I'm REALLY bored:
http://games.spele.nl/spelehost2/2/dancingduck.swf


----------



## gosp (Aug 11, 2008)

Dolphin Olympics


----------



## alex (Aug 11, 2008)

Ragdoll Avalanche


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 11, 2008)

Red:
http://redflashgame.com/

Raiden X:

http://www.gtds.net/Raiden-X/

Both of which need to be ported tot he DS


----------



## Jax (Aug 11, 2008)

Bloxorz


----------



## Maktub (Aug 11, 2008)

Game of God and Battlemines by Erik Walle are great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://gog.battlemines.com/login.php
http://www.battlemines.com


----------



## Draxi (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.homestarrunner.com/disk4of12.html

Yeah old classic gaming Rpg! (this game is hard... but is very funny!)


----------



## greyhound (Aug 11, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Red:
> http://redflashgame.com/
> 
> Raiden X:
> ...



Raiden X is great


----------



## greyhound (Aug 16, 2008)

http://www.komoroske.com/sudoku/


----------



## greyhound (Aug 17, 2008)

Avoider
Music Catch
Coign of Vantage
Duck


----------



## Ducky (Aug 17, 2008)

Duck has the best name EVA and .. I just finished it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awsome game xD


----------



## greyhound (Sep 27, 2008)

Z-Rox


----------



## greyhound (Oct 20, 2008)

Cursor Invisible


----------



## Satangel (Oct 20, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> Cursor Invisible



That's a nice game, very handy if you have some FPS skills


----------



## Jdbye (Oct 20, 2008)

NANACA CRASH
http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/nanaca


----------



## greyhound (Oct 20, 2008)

Cubeoban
Snake Jump
Throw Paper!


----------



## greyhound (Nov 10, 2008)

18+


Spoiler



The Crims


----------



## da_head (Nov 10, 2008)

this thread is pretty awesome. i suggested the op puts everythin into a list, and make this into an essential thread?


----------



## moozxy (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.foddy.net/Athletics.html


----------



## Galacta (Nov 11, 2008)

Super Obama World
Its so ADDICTIVE!


----------



## greyhound (Nov 11, 2008)

Multiplayer Sudoku
Gwap aka The ESP game
99 Bricks


----------

